# T 5 fluorescent fixtures



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like the ballast wiring is not correct. Some ballast will do 2 tubes while others will do 4 tubes- make sure you have the correct one and be sure it is wired to the diagram on the ballast.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

sometimes there's a second neutral. for switching. See it on T5s a lot. Grey wire.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*jumpers*

your jumpers are wrong (yellow's) or your ballast is "Whacked"


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

kaboler said:


> sometimes there's a second neutral. for switching. See it on T5s a lot. Grey wire.


 

I know things are different in Canada, but what are you talking about?:blink:


----------



## Mshea (Jan 17, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I know things are different in Canada, but what are you talking about?:blink:


I am in Canada and I don't know what he is talking about.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Mshea said:


> I am in Canada and I don't know what he is talking about.


 

Thanks, I had a feeling of that:laughing:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

So, the fixture was new and didn't work so you changed the ballast? or, it was old and not working so you changed the ballast?

The ballasts can have two hot leads in order to switch on banks of lamps separately. Never seen them with two neutrals though.


----------



## rockerknight (Feb 2, 2012)

the t-5's i deal when 2 bulbs go out usually the ballast dies with them for some reason have changed 3 ballasts and the place we built is only 2 1/2 years old.
i would also put my meter on the tombstones and double check wiring and that the wires are tight in the tombstones


----------



## Nigelforsythe (Jun 26, 2010)

Sucks to be the guy who has to go back and fix all of the neutrals that kaboler's been switching.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

kaboler said:


> sometimes there's a second neutral. for switching. See it on T5s a lot. Grey wire.


 
Knock.,, Knock .,, Knock.,

Yo ! Kab can you find that ballast manufacter whom make that kind thing with switched netural ?

I don't recall see have second netural for switching mode but one thing for sure I DO know is with multi level ballast most case I know they will have second supply lead for switching or second banks of tube to be engerized.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> Knock.,, Knock .,, Knock.,
> 
> Yo ! Kab can you find that ballast manufacter whom make that kind thing with switched netural ?
> 
> ...


I hate to say it but I have wired high bays that use a second switched neutral to put the fixture into full brightness.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

BBQ said:


> I hate to say it but I have wired high bays that use a second switched neutral to put the fixture into full brightness.


Not our European verison but never see it in Americane side so that is possible.

Merci,
Marc


----------

